# Automobile



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

To buy and keep a car in Italy requires a PdS; got it but unfortunately an option apparently closed to me. On another board in response to the usual "how do I own a car in Italy?" question another user just casually mentions:


> easiest to drive a Danish car out. But you'd have to drive it back every two years for your Revisione


Is it possible for a non-resident to buy a car in another EU country and drive it legally in Italy? Okay, quasi-legally? 
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The problem is the car still needs to be registered someplace. 

For example that Danish car would be registered to a Danish address. A Danish tourist with a home in Italy could leave the car in Italy and drive it legally up to six months a year. 

If the Dane becomes resident in Italy legally they should change the plates. 

In theory you can buy a car for export and drive it around Europe. But that requires you to give up the normal plates and you're expect to register it someplace


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Registration*

I believe that the implication of the other post was that somewhere in the EU an automobile could be registered by a non-EU resident. This seems absurd on the face of it but I thought I'd ask. I would have posed my query on the other board but the thread was ancient and had been closed.

All of this of course is due to my having been denied a PdS. I'm frankly surprised that a country which so benefits from tourist Euros does not have a category for people who want to spend more time there being one. Concern about potential costs to the healthcare system? Make that part of the deal. Cough up a thousand or more for an annual permit and direct it to the healthcare budget. I guess I'm mostly thinking of Americanos and they would return home for anything major anyway being convinced, bizarrely and against all evidence to the contrary, that they have the best healthcare system in the world.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Supposedly Spain allows non residents to register a car but you still need an address. Much of Europe uses traffic cameras and the fine goes to the car owner and not the driver so you need an address.

Not sure what you're asking in the second part.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW why are you so worried about a car? Most people living in a town will be better off with transit. Renting a car for those few days they need one.

Just insurance ,routine maintenance and bollo will pay for a few weeks of car rental.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Rage, rage, against the dying of the light*



NickZ said:


> Supposedly Spain allows non residents to register a car but you still need an address. Much of Europe uses traffic cameras and the fine goes to the car owner and not the driver so you need an address.


Well, if, as was implied, the car were registered to a tourist it wold be the tourist's home address. Unlikely as I said but that was the implication of the original reference.



NickZ said:


> Not sure what you're asking in the second part.


Part 2 was a rant, not a question other than asking why the world doesn't operate why I think it should, viz, let me come and stay as long as I want as long as I address any fiscal concerns.

:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Do not go gentle into that good night*



NickZ said:


> BTW why are you so worried about a car? Most people living in a town will be better off with transit. Renting a car for those few days they need one.


Welcome to the Internet where the most common response is that your desires are invalid.

In my all too brief sojourn in Umbria one of the things I liked best was that I could step out of my front door and directly across the street was a coffee shop. Being on a corner I could turn the corner where there were immediately in succession a newspaper stand, a laundry, a trattoria, and a grocer. It was a short walk to the opera house, the duomo, the arts center, and several other good restaurants.

One of the other things I liked best was driving through the wild Umbrian countryside encountering deer and wild pigs, coming across hunting parties, and the occasional nearly forgotten attraction like the Roman era hot springs I found. When I had to register my lease a friend drove me into Perugia in about half an hour; the bus takes two hours and woe betide missing its single trip back per afternoon. I could have rented a car for the day for this. That's a 45 minute "milk train" of a bus trip, stopping at every crossroad, to the nearest town renting cars. And of course the same ride back when done.




NickZ said:


> Just insurance ,routine maintenance and bollo will pay for a few weeks of car rental.


If we start where we began you'll see that I'm not talking about a few weeks but perhaps you meant for occasional use throughout the year.

:flypig:


----------

